# No Raw CAAD 10 Frame for 2012



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

I saw the list today, only BBQ and REP, RAW is available in Women's though.


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

So the Gulf blue/orange and raw are only for the women's frames?

Does BBQ mean they're bringing the anodized black version (currently the CAAD10-1) to lower-spec'd bikes?


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Available as frame only

BTW, what was the 2011 Retail Price on Frame/Fork?


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I ordered one 2 weeks ago, and it wasn't a womens model. Caad 10/4- I'll go back to the LBS tomorrow and confirm.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh, you mean to order as a frame only? Because there is a raw CAAD10 full bike with RIVAL for 2012


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I ordered my Caad10 today and I was told that I will be getting a 2012 sometime at the end of august or september. Now, I ordered the REP, assuming it will be some sort of liquigas theme. I assumed the BBQ is just black
Am I correct?
Does anyone have images of the 2012 frame only colors?


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw a pic of an all white frame, with black Cannondale letters and blue and green accents on the rear stays and fork, i think thats the liquigas color one you are refering to.....its not as close as the six team color scheme, but still a great looking frame.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

That's the one I ordered 2 weeks ago


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have my order in for the raw version as well.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Veloci- u ordered your bike without seeing it.? What model 10/5?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I ordered just the frame. I told them that if the BBQ was a matte black, then, that is what I wanted. If the BBQ was glossy, then, I wanted the REP.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe this is the Rep frame?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

that is what i figured. not bad looking. now, i wish i could see the BBQ black. i have a feeling it might be a matte Blck. so, i can live with either color.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> that is what i figured. not bad looking. now, i wish i could see the BBQ black. i have a feeling it might be a matte Blck. so, i can live with either color.



BBQ is the same as last years in the US. So it is indeed mostly Matte Black


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

The Gulf blue and Orange style and the Raw CAAD10 are the SRAM Rival offerings, and no, they aren't the woman's offerings.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

*2012 Cannondale CAAD10 Colors*

Does anybody have pictures of the color offerings for the 2012 Cannondale CAAD10?


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

re: raw frame

not feel'n the black fork, the grey on the end of the stays, or the bare top tube. The graphics need a white outline. But if your a Raider fan it would be perfect! 

IMHO


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

RAW for the win!
I have the 2008 CAAD 9 5


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

Im really loving the gulf colors Caad10. It's really tempting just to wait a little bit for it. It would look killer with an all orange Industry 9 wheel set.


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

RiceKilla said:


> Im really loving the gulf colors Caad10. It's really tempting just to wait a little bit for it. It would look killer with an all orange Industry 9 wheel set.


OMG this colour is amazing. Just need to find some Porsche stickers...


----------



## ourdiales (Aug 11, 2011)

THE PIC SHOWN IS THE ACTUAL REP COLOR...just placed my order in on friday it was available as of the 20th


----------



## ourdiales (Aug 11, 2011)

here is the pic


----------



## ourdiales (Aug 11, 2011)

here is the pic of 2012 rep


----------

